# okuma fly reels



## EasttexRobert (Sep 12, 2009)

I have been considering a new reel. Wondering if the okuma reels are any good. Does anyone have any experience with or knowledge of these reels.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

No experience with them, but they sure look nice.


----------



## Gartooth (Sep 7, 2004)

The Okuma Integrity is a good reel for the 70-dollar price tag. It is tough and has reliable components. Nice large/wide arbor, comfortable handle, solid-feel.

The aluminum frame & spool are powder coated (not anodized) and will require a shot of corrosion X every now and then if you bang them up and take them into saltwater. I have 4 of these reels in the 8-9 size and have been very happy with them. Never had an problems with any of them and would recomend them to anyone looking for a good reel under $100 bucks. Have used them extensively inshore and also in freshwater and they have handled any and everything I have thrown at them.

I do not have firsthand experience with the Helios or any of their other models except the old Airframe "plastic reel." It was basically a plastic Integrity and wasn't great. I think they changed the model name now but don't know if they improved it. The drag knob on that reel stuck really bad and the gap between the drag adjustment knob and the frame was too wide... your fly line would slide into it and snag.

There is a more in-depth review of the Integrity here:

http://caseysmartt.com/2009/11/20/reel-values-the-lamson-konic-okuma-integrity/

Hope that helps,
Casey


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Sierra Trading Post is closing them out for about 35. in the 5/6. Reviews look good, but wow that is cheap! Cheap doesn't always mean cheap though.


----------

